# hybridization and possibilities thereof



## sicklydfreek (Sep 10, 2013)

Can a C. Borleyi and an A. Jacobfreibergi. ....uhhhh... you know..... successfully?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

No and if the answer was not No I would tell you No! Not a good idea.


----------

